# What music for Turbo training ?



## ventoux50 (30 Oct 2010)

Its that time of year again - colder, darker, windier rainier, snowier !

So the turbo is brushed free of cobwebs, the bikes locked in, water bottle to hand, fan in place to keep you cool, stool beside the kit to allow one legged drills, brain about to enter a trance like state to complete a mind numbing hour (or two !  )



*What music do you listen to to motivate / pass the time ?

*Any suggestions ?

(apart from Kraftwerk Tour de France !  )


----------



## aberal (30 Oct 2010)

I find it impossible to "listen" to music or "watch" TV whilst on the old Turbo gizmo. Ambient music is what is required - Music for Films or similar by Brian Eno or anything by Tangerine Dream or.......erm,.....Kraftwerk?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2010)

the long and winding road.........going nowhere


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2010)

aberal said:


> Ambient music is what is required - anything by Tangerine Dream or.......erm,.....Kraftwerk?



Definitely agree with the above, and Scooter 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVjeheaFfsM
for when I' spinning. 

Or AC/DC 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kgk8xm707U


Not exactly 'ambient' but it'll get you up those hills!


----------



## Garz (30 Oct 2010)

Mix it up with some motivating hard stuff in the middle remembering the first and last ten mins are for warming up/down.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2010)

Garz said:


> Mix it up with some motivating hard stuff in the middle remembering the first and last ten mins are for warming up/down.


The 1812 Overture is good for that - a long slow build up and then it all kicks off! I used to then alternate short loud/fast tracks with quiet/slow tracks for recovery in between.


----------



## ventoux50 (30 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> The 1812 Overture is good for that - a long slow build up and then it all kicks off! I used to then alternate short loud/fast tracks with quiet/slow tracks for recovery in between.




 Reckon I'd end up with a banging headache if I listened to the 1812 at full vol through the ipod !

Interesting choice though, I find my choice of music depends on the mood I'm in, sometimes it can be Clapton, Dire Straits, AC/DC,Black eyed peas, kaiser chiefs, lady ga ga, 








michael bolton  (just kidding !)

Some Dance compilations can be good too, but I was looking for fresh ideas.


Wonder how Bolero might fit in ?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2010)

Podrunner is supposed to be good, though I haven't tried it yet.

I have an analogue PVR which I will be using until the local digital switch-over in 11 months time. I was wondering what to do with it after that, then I realised that I can play MP3 files from it so I can download up to 250 GB of mixes to it and dedicate it to turbo music duties!


----------



## zacklaws (30 Oct 2010)

If your like me, tone deaf, half deaf and not got rythmn, then music is useless if you try and pedal to the beat.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2010)

zacklaws said:


> If your like me, tone deaf, half deaf and not got rythmn, then music is useless if you try and pedal to the beat.


I didn't think such 'got no rhythm' people really existed until I tried to teach somebody a simple dum-diddy-dum-diddy-dum-diddy-diddy-diddy... pattern and he just couldn't clap it no matter how hard he tried - I find that weird!


----------



## edindave (30 Oct 2010)

How about something rousing and classical... Wagner perhaps?

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAKJBzE8a3A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 3narf (31 Oct 2010)

Stereolab every day of the week!


----------



## ventoux50 (31 Oct 2010)

edindave said:


> How about something rousing and classical... Wagner perhaps?
> http://www.youtube.c...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## accountantpete (31 Oct 2010)

Try this[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY3aljAO7qU[/media]


----------



## ventoux50 (31 Oct 2010)

Cheers AP - you've just reminded my subconcious of one of those annoying tunes that you internally hum through once, and then stays with you for at least a day !


----------



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2010)

None. You should be listening to the bleeps of your HRM. When it is one continual bleep, there's something wrong.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2010)

Or.... fit a centrifuge switch to the turbo. No motion, no music.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Oct 2010)

Something back-breakingly heavy to drown out the screams of your tortured soul- Nile, anthrax, early sabbath etc.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Oct 2010)

Trance would work, surely


----------



## Yellow Fang (31 Oct 2010)

Don't listen to Free Bird by Lynyrd Skynyrd, not unless you want to end up in a sweaty heap. 

Lou Weed by the Dandy Warhols ain't bad for more even effort.


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (31 Oct 2010)

For me, it has to be "Full On" Trance - Infected Mushroom - Can't Stop Never fails to get me into top gear...


----------



## Damaged Hero (1 Nov 2010)

I just got Lady GaGa The Remix CD,Works a treat for me


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Nov 2010)

Achilles Last Stand- Led Zeppelin. Gets the intensity levels very high.


I won quite a few TT's with this song in my head. On the drags it was Misty Morning Hop. Perfect for getting into the right rhythmn.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2010)

A band from Scottieland called Clanadonia, fantastic album that lasts about 40 minutes, which happens to be about the same amount of time of most of my sessions. Besides that the album is banned from the house so it can only be played in the garage. Look them up a nicer sober looking bunch of guys it would be hard to find.


----------



## jann71 (2 Nov 2010)

It has to be Clubland 9


----------



## 3narf (2 Nov 2010)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qEq4mAnV64



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FLE4a1s0hs


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2010)

screenman said:


> A band from Scottieland called Clanadonia, fantastic album that lasts about 40 minutes, which happens to be about the same amount of time of most of my sessions. Besides that the album is banned from the house so it can only be played in the garage. Look them up a nicer sober looking bunch of guys it would be hard to find.




Good call, screenman!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy6tTvZc2B8


A bit like Stomp goes Gaelic!


----------



## Bill Gates (2 Nov 2010)

screenman said:


> A band from Scottieland called Clanadonia, fantastic album that lasts about 40 minutes, which happens to be about the same amount of time of most of my sessions. Besides that the album is banned from the house so it can only be played in the garage. Look them up a nicer sober looking bunch of guys it would be hard to find.



I hope your garage is a long way from the house. It's bloody awful!


----------



## Bill Gates (2 Nov 2010)

For those who train on rollers you know that the faster you pedal the higher the humming noise. In a 10 mile TT I would replicate the high level of humming in my mind for the high intensity and for 25 mile TT's bring the pitch down accordingly. Helped the concentration.


----------



## Panter (2 Nov 2010)

I listen to European Trance radio stations. I's easy with the iPhone and a wireless connection, but you could do the same through a PC (assuming it's in the same room as your turbo)


----------



## Yellow Fang (2 Nov 2010)

I'm not a fan of Aha, but Take On Me was good for circuits, as was Fat Boy Slim's Slash dot Dash. A bit out of date, but Free Nelson Mandela was nice and up beat too when I went out jogging.


----------



## Kestevan (5 Nov 2010)

Motorhead to start - nice and slow to warm up to....
Then Bolt Thrower,Napalm Death and Slayer to get you up to speed.
Cool down to a nice relaxing bit of Cradle of Filth.


----------



## Yellow Fang (5 Nov 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Motorhead to start - nice and slow to warm up to....
> Then Bolt Thrower,Napalm Death and Slayer to get you up to speed.
> Cool down to a nice relaxing bit of Cradle of Filth.



Heavy metal to death metal to goth. Is there actually a band called Cradle of Filth? I thought it was a made up band name in The IT Crowd.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Nov 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NSSLFCEFOIw


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbHxJTWhd90&feature=related


----------



## Matthames (6 Nov 2010)

In full swing I find a lot of the stuff by the Prodigy really gets me psyched up. Would be great for interval training.


----------



## 3narf (7 Nov 2010)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_LoSqyNmeo&feature=fvst


----------



## bennydorano (7 Nov 2010)

Tiesto or mauro picotto, bit of the 'DC and finish off with One by Metallica


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2010)

Anything by Jimi Hendrix, Deep Purple, Judas priest, Guns n Roses, Led Zepplin, Queen, Bon Jovie or The Rolling Stones. I had an Hour on the Turbo this afternoon with a head full of Jimi Hendrix, wonderful.


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Nov 2010)

screenman said:


> A band from Scottieland called Clanadonia, fantastic album that lasts about 40 minutes, which happens to be about the same amount of time of most of my sessions. Besides that the album is banned from the house so it can only be played in the garage. Look them up a nicer sober looking bunch of guys it would be hard to find.



Similar to Soar Patrol, witht the great Chick Allen!

Soar Patrol 


And my Favourite band ......

Ladies and Gentlemen I give you.....


Medieval Rock - Schelmish (Chaos) 




Training wouldn't be complete without a bit of Boney M

Ra RA Rasputin


----------



## Brahan (22 Nov 2010)

I listen to Hard House: Superfast Oz, Matt Clark. Heavy Metal/Rock: AC/DC, Metallica et al. Some Trance/Psytance to keep the interest levels up.

I am in love with my turbo now and am getting my head down to have a serious run at next year's season.


----------



## speccy1 (26 Nov 2010)

Fantastic track for intervals, the brazilian by Genesis, brilliant!!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gjI67KBbRg


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Nov 2010)

How to operate with a blown mind by the Lo fidelity allstars plus a track called ' many testicles pimping on the keys'

Eye bulging excellence!


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2010)

I want to ride my bicycle, Queen.
Push bike song, Mungo Jerry


----------



## zacklaws (30 Nov 2010)

This is my list for use on my Turbo, most of it is fast, but as I'm tone deaf, half deaf and got no rythmn, I find it hard to keep pace anyway. And if you can manage to keep up with Otway on D.K. 50/80, you've done well, its only about 220bpm +.



Back In The Night, Dr. Feelgood	
Beginning Of The End, Eddie And The Hot Rods 
Beware of the flowers, John Otway 
Blockbuster, Sweet 
Broken Stones, Paul Weller 
Bunsen Burner, John Otway 
China Girl, David Bowie 
D.K. 50/80, John Otway 
Destination Calabria, Alex Gaudino 
Do The Strand, Roxy Music 
Down At The Doctors, Dr. Feelgood	
Down Down, Status Quo 
Everybody Takes A Tumble, The Waterboys 
The Faith Healer, The Sensational Alex Harvey Band 
Gimme One More Shot, Dr. Feelgood 
Go Your Own Way, Fleetwood Mac	
John, I'm Only Dancing, David Bowie	
Psyco Killer, Talking Heads 
Really Free, John Otway 
Ride Like the Wind, Christopher Cross 
Road To Nowhere, Talking Heads 
Whatever you want, Status Quo 
Whats that coming over the hill is it a Monster, Aligator
Wine, Women & Whisky  Dr. Feelgood


----------



## e-rider (30 Nov 2010)

something good


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2010)

road to hell


----------



## Ravenbait (30 Nov 2010)

Either Podrunner or some PsyGoa Trance (I like the Zero-1 compilations).

Sam


----------



## ventoux50 (1 Dec 2010)

I've just found this website - really useful for putting together a compilation for the turbo :

http://bpmdatabase.com/search.php


It lets you enter the bpm of the track and throws up a massive list of tracks..... a lot are really obscure, but great to play about with while the wretched white stuffs on the ground !


----------



## zacklaws (1 Dec 2010)

ventoux50 said:


> I've just found this website - really useful for putting together a compilation for the turbo :
> 
> http://bpmdatabase.com/search.php
> 
> ...



There is a few sites like that but as you say, there is a lot of obscure stuff. I use a couple of programmes to do it for me, one I just click the mouse to the beat, called "Beatmaster" and it tells me the BPM, but despite the fact I think I'm tapping to the beat, what it should be and what I make it are two different things, no wonder I can't dance:-

http://www.sonicspot.com/beatmaster/beatmaster.html

And the other one does it all by itself, just point it to the folder with your music and it works it out in seconds, not sure of its accuracy, but tracks that I have checked against a known database on such websites that you have mentioned are 100% accurate, maybe it links to such a site as some tracks that I have it fails to give a BPM so maybe some of my music is not in that database.

http://www.abyssmedia.com/bpmcounter/


----------



## phil120867 (3 Jan 2011)

ride outside and listen to the birds


----------



## AlanW (4 Jan 2011)

Susan Boyle......

As I don't ride that fast anyway.


----------



## goose11 (4 Jan 2011)

Road to Roubaix soundtrack is on my 'listen to' list. Without fail Race Theme gets me keen to push on the pedals.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jan 2011)

Spanish Flea by Herb alpert and Flight of the Bumble Bee by Jean Jacques Perry on loop


----------



## HLaB (13 Dec 2011)

I don't think I've any other Dario G stuff but Carnival De Paris comes on on my mp3 player sometimes and I really like it for spinning.

I might see what other similar tracks I can dig up.


----------



## Doseone (13 Dec 2011)

System of a Down


----------



## Garz (13 Dec 2011)

Chop Suey


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2011)

Dueling banjo's might work leave it on repeat and it could make for an interesting interval session.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2011)

On the turbo before breakfast this morning, with a head full of Deep Purple


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2011)

I still think that Hawkwind's _Doremi Fasol Latido_ is a classic turbo trainer album, best cranked up loud after warming up to something gentler!





(Ooh, I feel a gym bike session coming on ...)


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2011)

Oh, yes Kestevan - if you can't put in a good effort to Ace of Spades then you are already dead!


----------



## johnny mcgurk (14 Dec 2011)

I read a while ago that one of the Quick Step riders(I forget who) would warm up on he trainer to the sound of Gregorian chanting. It's fair to say that it doesn't do it or me. I challenge anybody not to give it the full beans whilst listening to Ten Pole Tudor- Swords of a thousand men. (and it's only two minutes long). And if you can get hold of a live copy of Ballroom Blitz by Motörhead & The Damned, that's another 3 mins of pure adrenalin.


----------



## Alun (15 Dec 2011)

Have we had Led Zep's Rock n' Roll yet?


----------



## Lard Armstrong (17 Dec 2011)

This hits the spot for me......

Prodigy - Climbatize - great warm up or climbing.
Utah Saints - Something good.
She sells santuary - cult
In between days - cure
breathe - prodigy
Infected - the the
underworld - born slippy
harmony in my head - buzzcocks
Bonkers - dizzy rascal
let me be your fantasy - Baby D
love will tear us apart - joy division
Whats it gonna be - platnum
propane nightmare - pendulum
your love - prodigy
clampdown - the clash
when love takes over - florence and the machine
firestarter - prodigy
white wedding - bill idol
i found U - axwell
encore une fois - sash
old your colour - pendulum
slam - pendulum
two tribes - frankie goes to hollywood
dreamer - livin joy
ace of spades - motorhead


----------



## nwjgoode (18 Dec 2011)

Any bit of rage against the machine dies it for me..


----------



## nwjgoode (18 Dec 2011)

Or weezer hash pipe..


----------

